# No Clone Oz



## ozman (May 4, 2009)

Ok I have all but given up on cloning,Ive tried rockwool,hydroton,dwc,jiffy 7 pellets,potting soil,plain water,vermiculite and perlite,Ive used every kind of gel,dip,or additive I can buy,Ive went thru hundreds of cuttings since last fall,Ive installed a 6 stage RO unit,Ive read and watched videos,
all to no end,only to watch them die a untimely death,or eat them selves up,or just roll over and die.
If somebody has a wayto make clones Im very much open to ideas,or alas maybe it just isnt meant to be.
The only thing I havent tried yet is a ez cloner or a diy version that is on the list for this weekend,I only hope my mother plants  hold up long enough to get more clones lol.
I keep my ph at 5.5 to 6.5 change water daily or every few days matters not,aeration is also a biggie im runnig 2 dual outlet pumps into a box only 12 inches long it holds about 1.5 gallons of water,I have a heater in the water to maintain a warmer then room temp water.

So its not like I havent tried or read up on it,and it doesnt matter on the strains from ww to AI to afghan to northern lights to ice or ak.

Oh I dont have any problems growing in soil or growing in my hydro set up if I can only get them to that point.But a cloning I cannot d oit seems .
Thanx to all 

Happy Green MOJO

:watchplant::lama:


----------



## Vegs (May 4, 2009)

I bet if you follow the EzClone steps found on the DIY or other threads you'll be more successful. There has to be something about the bubbling water that does the trick. 

I have never cloned myself but I have been reading all the threads and am going to make that leap soon enough. I too will be making my own ezcloner found on the DIY forums.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 4, 2009)

If you have an orchard supply hardware store near you they have gel cups(full of gel) you clip,stick,root...no water,no gels,powders or anything else.  I just started some, there is a thread-gel cup clones-.  They have 3 days on them and they look exactly as the day they were cut...they are pretty cool as the gel is clear so you can watch the roots progress.


----------



## MickFoster (May 5, 2009)

I have also tried all the different methods - with mostly complete failure.  So one day I took one of my wife's old tupperware containers - drilled some holes in the top, filled it with tap water, put in an airstone and stuck a few cuttings in the holes.  Within 10 days I had roots on all the cuttings.  What could be easier - no pH adjustment, no humidity dome, no rooting gels.  I have since made a better bubbler - but I get almost 100% results (even when taking cuttings in 2 weeks of flower).  Been using it for years.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2009)

Razor Blade,,cut at angle,,stick in Bubbler,,they will grow. I have not lost a clone yet with this method.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

:yeahthat::goodposting: That is what I do works great


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

Or take yourself completely out of the equation, because lets face it, obviously it is you, and buy an aerocloner. If you screw that up then god is punishing you for some sick reason.


----------



## leafminer (May 5, 2009)

I too am not good with clones -  I usually lose at least half of them.
But one thing occurs to me: lighting. Make sure your clones get lots of light (I mean duration, not intensity)


----------



## ozman (May 5, 2009)

Hey PCDUCK I have 2 of those air pumps that you use hooked up to a manifold to run 2 stones in my 1.5 gal bubbler,doesnt like im gonna be able to save any of the 20 I have in my bubbler atm  and to make matters worse im even buying RO water now instead of using my own ro.I use the 45 degree angle cuts,ive tried scarification,splitting the stems,shucks I even got a syringe and tried injecting nutes and water directly into the stalk,im not a religous person  but maybe buddyluv is right maybe god does hate me.
After reading some of the replies Maybe it is me...we will see when I get my cloner built sigh...... 
Something has gotta work soon or i will need to start growing seeds to plant.

Anyways Thanx Guys Im not done yet just very frustrated,I was cutting clones 15 years ago and it didnt matter if the material was almost dead it would grow back,yet this time around i cant seem to get the mojo working again. 

Happy Mojo To All


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

ozman try this Icall it Grandma's way 1) fill a pint mason jar with tap water cover with aluminum foil wait 24 hr
2) take clones as normal cut at 45* angle under water then place in a hole you have punched in the foil
3) set in a sunny window 
4) top off with dechlorinated water (tap water that has set out 24 hrs)
5) roots should appear in 10 to 12 days sometimes longer according to strain.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I have found some just clone easier then others but I bought a Botanicare Powercloner and now the only clones that die are the ones I throw away as I select the ones to keep. They all root in about 5-7 days and I change the water once the entire time.

Powercloner+Clonex=Success


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> Hey PCDUCK I have 2 of those air pumps that you use hooked up to a manifold to run 2 stones in my 1.5 gal bubbler,doesnt like im gonna be able to save any of the 20 I have in my bubbler atm  and to make matters worse im even buying RO water now instead of using my own ro.I use the 45 degree angle cuts,ive tried scarification,splitting the stems,shucks I even got a syringe and tried injecting nutes and water directly into the stalk,im not a religous person  but maybe buddyluv is right maybe god does hate me.
> After reading some of the replies Maybe it is me...we will see when I get my cloner built sigh......
> Something has gotta work soon or i will need to start growing seeds to plant.
> 
> ...



I use that pump with no manifold(it is a 2 outlet) with 2- 6" air stones. I use tap water with some fish dechlorinate stuff, a fish heater to keep the rez between 78 to 82f. With the water level about an inch below the stem. I cut them and leave them alone under my 6500k 42 watt cfl. I have had a 100% success rate so far.


----------



## ozman (May 29, 2009)

WOOOO HOOOO   OK I cleaned my aerocloner,fresh water,plain,not ph'd,no nutes no nothing,in 4 days I had roots showing,in 6 days roots 2 inches long,
weeeeeeeeeeeee oz is happy.
Feels good to get some results finally.I think the last time my water temp was too high.I took some cuttingd from a plant in flower they are getting bumps on day 10 looking healthy still no droops drips or anything.


----------



## DirtySouth (May 29, 2009)

Cloning is easy.here's how I do it.
2 clear storage totes(I use shoe totes)
1 bottle cloning gel(powders r a health risk,also take longer)
1 razor blade
1 bottle "hand sanatizer"
1 cup r.o.water(comes ph round 5.7 round here)
1 aluminum pan filled 1/2 way w/ r.o. water(no nutes)
1 rapid rooter mat
1 heating pad(walmart $8.00)
1 15 min. timer
use the sanitizer on the blade(allow to dry),cut the clone(larger clones is why I use 2 shoe totes),place in water(submerge right away)
open up the holes on the root mat(so you wont "rub"off the gel),place 1 clone @ a time under water(no air bubbles) and cut @ a 45 degree angle(I then split that cut up the middle 1-3 mm,it gives the roots more places to grow from)place directly into cloning gel(I stand behind Olivia's,no root rot works with a 90% rate)wait 5-10 secs and place clone into mat.Repeat until finished.Once all your clippings are in the container mist with r.o.water(mist every few hours(no roots to pull moister from only leaves).Place the other container(needs to b the same size) ontop.set your timer for 15 min on/off.Plug in heating mat(I set mine on 2)and place clones ontop of heating mat(under the lights of your choice(i use floros)
Im pretty medicated<but I believe thats it in a nut shell.
Total cost is around @30.00,I've cloned many otta that $30


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

I like NorCalHal's cloning with rockwool sticky.  I haven't tried it but I sprout in rockwool now and it's awesome.  I've sprouted satori, watermelon, basil and eggplant in rockwool, just in the last week.


----------



## LassChance (Jun 1, 2009)

The plant does the cloning, not the person.  In other words, you must be doing something that KEEPS them from doing what they want to do--grow roots.
If you smoke cigarettes  and handle the cuttings with your nicotine fingers... Guaranteed poison.
Wear vinyl gloves or scrub your hands with lots of soap before handling. Make sure your blade is sharp and sterile.

Lass


----------



## ozman (Jun 23, 2009)

Wooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo,finally got progress,I have 6 out of 8,in this batch that are rooting,looks like fishbone so i know good roots.I also have a tub of 20 3 days old lost 1 the rest look great so far.
Thanx Raider


----------



## Raidernation (Jun 25, 2009)

You owe me oz!! 
nah im just kidding haha anyway im not on here alot you know where to find me hit me up!


----------



## Raidernation (Jun 25, 2009)

Another thing is when you start to see past the stage where the roots are about an inch long since your using perlite/vermiculite mix, change pots and put water only at the bottom of the pots with dry perlite/vermiculite on top so the roots stretch to look for water.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 25, 2009)

i kinda sorta had success with Hal's rockwool method, but to increase success to 100% i start cutting for 2 weeks in the DIY Ezcloner i built, then transplant to rockwool.  170 cuttings from 3 less than healthy moms, still every single one is rooting.

Plain water, un pH'd, no nutes, lighting is a single CFL on 18/6. once transplanted i start feeding clonex clone solution until roots blast out the cubes


----------



## ozman (Jun 27, 2009)

hey green,Ive tried all sorts of methods to make some clones so far this method seems to be working better then any other method,ive tried the diy cloner,no sucess all 25 died.,plain water,no nutes,un phed,and regular light like the rest of my veg plants.
I just dont understand why i cant use the diy cloner oh well,my method is working for now,i will try the diy again when i get more clones ready and my flower room full


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Or take yourself completely out of the equation, because lets face it, obviously it is you, and buy an aerocloner. If you screw that up then god is punishing you for some sick reason.


 
this is why i :heart: buddyluv. :rofl:


----------



## ozman (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I can clone without any problems now with a 99% success rate,lost my last crop all 30+ plants to spider mites 6 days from harvest.But the good news is I have plants ready to go to flower,setting up my hydro today to get them started.
I have cut 6 hash plant clones last sunday I used rockwool cubes I think they are doing well,if they do work out as well as my other method I may start using RW exclusively,less mess,and takes less space.
After they are rooted I put them in what I guess is called DWC? Enclosed is pics of the ready clones,multi strain,from slh to afghan to super skunk and others.
Im very happy with the way they are turning out so far and it is working for me


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2009)

Green Mojo  for you ladies glad you got the cloning working for you


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2009)

> it is working for me


....."YES".. it certainly is!


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 20, 2009)

Ya, i would say it is working for ya. I tried rockwook on my very 1st 2, and had no problems cloning, did have some issues under watering though. Just planted them today actually. Good luck to ya, looks like your doing well.


----------

